# Oscar's mood changes



## dhawk52 (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a 10-11 inch Red Tiger Oscar, who apparently got mad at me yesterday. I went into the room and turned the lights on. He was in the corner (where I was standing acting like he was posting up), his head (which is usually a dark green was olive in color) and he was opening his mouth really wide (I imagine he was yelling or trying to bite lol). He has only done this one other time (that time I tried to introduce a tank mate), I took the other fish out and he was find. 
I know Oscar's tend to have mood swings and change colors at times, but any thoughts information or comments are appreciated.
Thanks










[/img]


----------



## abyss (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a pair of tiger oscar's and the male is a real sook every time I do a wc or clean his filter or even just put my hand in the water he drops to the bottom of the tank goe's pale and wont move, his girlfriend lies next to him till he comes round you might just have a snag for a male.


----------



## dhawk52 (Jun 12, 2008)

Maybe so. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Auventera (Feb 18, 2007)

The wide open mouth is very common Oscar behavior. If kept with another Oscar, they will often go mouth to mouth pressing against each other in a kind of wrestling game. A single fish will do it against a rock, or the glass. No one "really" knows if it is due to agression, or playing behavior, or defending territory. But it's pretty harmless. My two used to do it daily to each other, and no one was ever injured or stressed.


----------



## dhawk52 (Jun 12, 2008)

thanks Auventera.


----------

